# 20" Wheels on Gen2



## CJ954 (Dec 14, 2017)

I couldn't find much info on gen2 wheel fitment. Hope this helps anyone who was wondering. 

20" Niche wheel. 225/35/20 tire. No rub/lowering. 

51.9 hwy mpg at 75 mph with stock wheels down to 49.5 mpg with new. Manual diesel 1.6.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Sick!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

CJ954 said:


> I couldn't find much info on gen2 wheel fitment. Hope this helps anyone who was wondering.
> 
> 20" Niche wheel. 225/35/20 tire. No rub/lowering.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing...how’s the ride compared to the stock setup?


----------



## CJ954 (Dec 14, 2017)

Rivergoer said:


> Thanks for sharing...how’s the ride compared to the stock setup?


I went with the higher tread wear due to my commute and sound wise I don't hear a difference. I may be a bad judge cause my other ride is a F250 diesel with 37" tires, so I'm use to the noise.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't like how the stock tires don't fill the fenderwells. I think this proves a 205/60/16 will fit height wise and fill it better. Thanks for the pics. Looks interesting, not my cup of tea, and I'm guessing the ride is stiff. But it looks ok


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

Niche Milan? What backspacing? I'm not finding these in a 5x105. Or am I wrong on the bolt pattern?


----------



## CJ954 (Dec 14, 2017)

5banger said:


> Niche Milan? What backspacing? I'm not finding these in a 5x105. Or am I wrong on the bolt pattern?


Yes that's them. They are drilled to 5x105 bolt pattern.


----------



## 5banger (Dec 9, 2016)

CJ954 said:


> 5banger said:
> 
> 
> > Niche Milan? What backspacing? I'm not finding these in a 5x105. Or am I wrong on the bolt pattern?
> ...


Hubcentric?


----------



## CJ954 (Dec 14, 2017)

5banger said:


> Hubcentric?


Yes, hubcentric.


----------



## FM Wheels (Sep 4, 2015)

20x8.5 correct?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Curious...What did this do to the stopping distance? Did you change anything on the brakes? How much weight does this add to the car??


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Aren’t speedo and mpg numbers off, taller than factory setup.?


----------



## Datbuka (Nov 2, 2018)

Thats dope??


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

91794 said:


> Aren’t speedo and mpg numbers off, taller than factory setup.?


Definitely but when you're putting 20s on your Cruze I'm sure that isn't a concern haha


----------



## Cocoabeans (Apr 18, 2018)

CJ954 said:


> I couldn't find much info on gen2 wheel fitment. Hope this helps anyone who was wondering.
> 
> 20" Niche wheel. 225/35/20 tire. No rub/lowering.
> 
> ...


Yo, that's sick. You have given me encouragement I was going with some 19's for my build and since you got 20's I think I'll be fine. Much appreciated.


----------



## Cruzen2017 (Sep 8, 2019)

CJ954 said:


> I couldn't find much info on gen2 wheel fitment. Hope this helps anyone who was wondering.
> 
> 20" Niche wheel. 225/35/20 tire. No rub/lowering.
> 
> ...


Any rubbing issues while turning.


----------



## Cruzen2017 (Sep 8, 2019)

5banger said:


> Niche Milan? What backspacing? I'm not finding these in a 5x105. Or am I wrong on the bolt pattern?


If u have a gen 2 cruze 2016+ it's a stupid back spacing Gm decided on when gen 1s are 5x 114, it's so irritating.


----------

